# A Few Old Cameras



## tempra (Apr 4, 2005)

My bro in law has decided to get rid of his old SLRs - not that he ever used them. He's asked me to sell them on ebay for him, although I am tempted to keep some of the kit for myself to have a play with.

Anyone got any experience or knowledge of a Fujica ST701, or a Mamiya Sekor DTL1000 (there are 2 of these) there are a few lenses as well, the Mamiya's have 55mm f1.4s on them and there is also a 200mm telephoto, plus a 2x extender.

They have cases etc.

Also, my Father is about to do the same with his old film stuff as he got himself a 20d, he has a Nikon FA and an FE with a good selection of lenses up to about 1200mm I believe, although I haven't seen these yet - pick em up at the weekend.

Anyone?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 4, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> My bro in law has decided to get rid of his old SLRs - not that he ever used them. He's asked me to sell them on ebay for him, although I am tempted to keep some of the kit for myself to have a play with.
> 
> Anyone got any experience or knowledge of a Fujica ST701, or a Mamiya Sekor DTL1000 (there are 2 of these) there are a few lenses as well, the Mamiya's have 55mm f1.4s on them and there is also a 200mm telephoto, plus a 2x extender.
> 
> ...


 
Sure. Let me know their state of functioning, whether they are clean or not. I can help you price them for Ebay, if that's what you want. Also, if I were you I'd keep the Nikon outfit.


----------



## tempra (Apr 5, 2005)

Cheers, I'll have a look at them when I get home - I know they need a clean, but looking in the back of one of them it was spotless, timers seem to work etc. the batteries are dead for the meters though - I'll take some pics and get them online.

think some of the lenses may be a bit doggy though.


----------



## tempra (Apr 15, 2005)

OK, finally got round to sorting them out, I have put most of them on ebay, except for a good condition Mamiya Sekor 1000DTL.

Think they'll go ok?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 15, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> OK, finally got round to sorting them out, I have put most of them on ebay, except for a good condition Mamiya Sekor 1000DTL.
> 
> Think they'll go ok?


 
Lookin' good!  I'll bet you the FA and FE2 will be sold well. Also, a good array of lenses.  Good luck mate!


----------

